
Pics: The Facebook/FriendFeed Deal Signed Under The Cover Of Night  - zaveri
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/10/pics-the-facebookfriendfeed-deal-signed-under-the-cover-of-night/
======
jasonlbaptiste
if you acquired my company for 50 mil, you can show up in swim trunks, a ninja
costume, or whatever works for you.

~~~
maukdaddy
I'm going to go with birthday suit then. Thanks!

------
nuweborder
Great to see these guys, especially Mark Zuckerberg, though worth
multimillions, are able to simply hang out in shorts and a tee to sign a deal
as big as this. Shows that these guys arent too caught up inthe typical
corporate scene, but are still driven by the passion for just making their
product the best it can be, make it successful,and hanging out and spending
time and experiences with people. Its the basic formula for facebook. Sharing
and connecting through different simple relationship threads.

~~~
callmeed
_"Mark Zuckerberg, though worth multimillions, ..."_

based on the valuation of his FB stock

~~~
skinnymuch
If facebook somehow lost all data tomorrow and lost its domain to the
government, you can bet Zuckerberg would have another job lined up for a ton
of money in no time.

------
gstar
Grinning much? So THAT must be what it's like when you earn or spend $50mil!

------
alaskamiller
I predict Aardvark.com to be next in line, either as a purchase or a direct
copy. It's by far the best social graph application, scratch that, it's really
the best social app on the internet right now. It's what Facebook's next step
should be.

